# o.iatlhawksfan's poll CLOSED



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This poll will determine who is the best poster, on this fourm, I will open this poll for a week and then close it and announce the winner.

Good luck to all the nominees, and let me just add, that this is the best poster in this fourm meaning he/she makes good post, he/She contribute the most,and he's/she's nice to other, it's not the most popular poster in this fourm award.

MOD if you can, sticky this just for a week


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

Haha, nice try on the name.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

Chris all the way baby.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*



Shady* said:


> Chris all the way baby.



gee thanks.  

lol, nah I don't give a ****. 


I bet Chris voted for himself


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

I voted for ShuHan, I'm sorry Dissonace, I still love you. I was pretty mad that I wasn't a nominee, but meh, I don't post that good either though, so nothing to be upset about anyways.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

I voted for Joe.

He posts more then that lazy *** mod we call Chris. :biggrin: 
But Chris does make the best game threads on BBB.net.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

Le *gasp*! I'm not a nominee? 

Have to give it to Chris. Every post is something informative, thoughtful, or at least amusing.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*



Dissonance19 said:


> gee thanks.
> 
> lol, nah I don't give a ****.
> 
> ...


I dunno bout Chris, but I'd vote for that Shuhanguyen dude...


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

shuyganyuenhanhun :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

I vote for Shuhanguyen.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

This was a toss up, so I decided to not vote for anyone


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*



Dr.Seuss said:


> But Chris does make the best game threads on BBB.net.


Wow. I never realized it but Chris is really good with making tables and stuff... He would probably be a beast at making game threads.

Damn C, I wish you were a Laker fan.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

Alright, who the hell voted for me........






Karma is on your way! =)


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*

Dissonance, of course. :smile:
No other possibility, IMO.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*



Shady* said:


> Wow. I never realized it but Chris is really good with making tables and stuff... He would probably be a beast at making game threads.
> 
> Damn C, I wish you were a Laker fan.


I loved making game threads, but Diss took it over because I was getting bogged down with school and had to leave for awhile. I'm hoping to make some more down the road.

Here's one of mine. Maybe Diss and I can switch off this year or somethin'. Or one catches home games and the other away.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: the best poster in this forum is....*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I loved making game threads, but Diss took it over because I was getting bogged down with school and had to leave for awhile. I'm hoping to make some more down the road.
> 
> Here's one of mine. Maybe Diss and I can switch off this year or somethin'. Or one catches home games and the other away.



I don't mind either way. You can do em if you want. But so you don't have to go looking for logos, you can use ones at the team pages on www.sportsecyclopedia.com. They come out clear and even, and such.


----------

